# How do you renew Norton?



## witchymand (13 Dec 2005)

I have had Norton anti-virus on my laptop, but it has expired last month.  However when I click the Renew subscription button - nothing happens, how the hell do you renew with them, I just want my laptop protected. 
thanks


----------



## gearoidmm (13 Dec 2005)

Go to the symantec website - they have a section devoted to helping with renewal 

http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/home_homeoffice/index_cs.html?src=hho_us


----------



## podgerodge (14 Dec 2005)

You could decide not to renew it and get AVG Anti Virus Free edition which has served me well over the years without any cost

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1


----------



## runner (14 Dec 2005)

I endorse Podgerodge's view on AVG.
Seems easier for the ordinary punter to use, and updates automatically no hassle. I now recommend it instead of Norton - and its free!


----------



## MonsieurBond (14 Dec 2005)

runner said:
			
		

> I endorse Podgerodge's view on AVG.
> Seems easier for the ordinary punter to use, and updates automatically no hassle. I now recommend it instead of Norton - and its free!



I am in the same boat - the Norton Internet Security pre-installed on my Dell has expired and I am considering ditching it in favour of AVG and a free firewall but am concerned that free products may not be supported or updated as frequently as commercial products?

Any AVG devotees care to comment?


----------



## podgerodge (14 Dec 2005)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> am concerned that free products may not be supported or updated as frequently as commercial products? Any AVG devotees care to comment?



Never needed official support - if there was ever a problem the answer was on their website.  Updates are just as frequent as far as i know - certainly im updating every couple of days.

I use Zonealarm free firewall , also without any problems.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Dec 2005)

I had norton and renewed subs for past two years. upgraded system to xp few weeks ago. needless to say small problems, one of which was norton. told me that i would have to re-install it from disk. tried to re-install, told me that windows detected 'newer version' of norton and wouldn't allow reinstall. So caught in a loop - no norton on comuter - computer refusing to reinstall older disk version. Rang Norton for advice, easier to piss into a gale force wind. Now with AVG and Kerio firewall. Kerio firewell freebie expires tomorrow but I am going to let it expire and just use the free version as they have a bit on their site about being bought out by some other company and they intend to keep the free version for home users. since I installed Kerio, AVG has not detected a single virus. M Bond : Avg are only €40 incl vat for two years if you are worried.


----------



## Dipole (15 Dec 2005)

Don't renew.

Download AVG from grisoft and spend the money you save on something for yourself.

Very happy with AVG and install it on all my friends and family's PCs to stop them annoying me with PC problems which are nearly always caused by viruses.


----------



## MonsieurBond (15 Dec 2005)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> I had norton and renewed subs for past two years. upgraded system to xp few weeks ago. needless to say small problems, one of which was norton. told me that i would have to re-install it from disk. tried to re-install, told me that windows detected 'newer version' of windows and wouldn't allow reinstall. So caught in a loop - no norton on comuter - computer refusing to reinstall older disk version. Rang Norton for advice, easier to piss into a gale force wind. Now with AVG and Kerio firewall. Kerio firewell freebie expires tomorrow but I am going to let it expire and just use the free version as they have a bit on their site about being bought out by some other company and they intend to keep the free version for home users. since I installed Kerio, AVG has not detected a single virus. M Bond : Avg are only €40 incl vat for two years if you are worried.



I have recommended AVG to friends before and have used Kerio before as well - reckon I'll go with both of these at home.  (Shouldn't really recommend something that I am not prepared to use myself!)


----------



## Guest127 (16 Dec 2005)

Kerio trial period now expired. Read the blurb comparing the subscription v the free version and decided to run with the freebie. however notice tonight that the little kerio shield has disappeared from the bottom bar, anyone know if it should still be there, how I can put it back if it should be and how I know if its running ok when I am online?

maybe its ok. went to log off and noticed another user was logged in. went to switch user and noticed that the little shield in different format was on his page, have now logged him off and notice that its now on my page. must have a bus pass!
cheers again 
( was just going to switch to zonealarm if kerio said cherio)


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Dec 2005)

I think there may be some confusion here?

AVG is an anti-virus program.
Kerio is a firewall suite.
ZoneAlarm is a spyware removal utility.

They all get good mentions [broken link removed]...


----------



## CGorman (17 Dec 2005)

I've just got AVG based on the positive comments above. I must admit it seems to be just as good as Norton. Our subscription runs out in 26 days, so maybe we won't renew. 

So now the list of free (non-microsoft) products I use every day has grown to AVG, Firefox, OpenOffice & AbiWord, CoffeeCup Free FTP, RealPlayer and Gmail - which conversely means I no longer use Internet Explorer, Microsoft Office, or Norton.


----------



## Guest127 (17 Dec 2005)

Dr M. Zonealarm have a (free) firewall. Comes 2nd behind Kerio in that gizmo list. kerio back home safe and sound now. Don't know were it went yesterday. Buying Christmas presents maybe. Cheers.


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2005)

I've been having problems getting online with Broadband since installing Kerio.  I have tried un-installing it but it remains "stuck" in my system though there is no sign of it when I go into control panels and load my extant programmes.  Very spooky!

How can I turn off or get rid of  Microsoft's own 'virus scanner' (think it's called something like "Spyscanner") which comes up  automatically as an irritating window a few minutes after going on-line?

Since downloading Kerio and AVG I've been not only having difficulty getting online, but also getting a frequent window saying "Dial-Up Number Changed" with an option of clicking for try new number or 'try again".  This makes no sense as I'm on "always-on" Broadband.  

Anybody know what could be going on?   Help urgently needed as it's driving me to distraction.


----------



## sherib (22 Dec 2005)

I had problems too a while ago with Kerio - things went haywire so I just went to Control Panel and removed it. Kerio is a firewall and Windows XP has its own one built in. Not sure but I think maybe there can be a clash if one has too many of these programs.

Sorry I've just seen that you tried removal.  One of the experts will probably come to your aid soon - where are you ClubMan?  Microsoft's free program is antispyware and shouldn't cause a problem (I think).  Two other programs which I downloaded also messed up my system - ZoneAlarm and AVG tho' I know others use them successfully.  I now just rely on Norton (antivirus), AdawareSE, Microsoft Antispyware and Xsoftspy and have no problem.  Have you tried running a virus scan in case that's the source of these issues?  Also have a look at Network Connections and Security Centre in Control Panel to see if there's anything unusual there.


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2005)

I used Norton Antivirus happily for a number of years.  It expired and like other posters above, I found it impossible to renew without a completely new purchase but then saw the information about Kerio and AVG


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2005)

I'm now having to ask my system to "autodetect modem" each time after 5 - 6 failed attempts to connect, plus a worrying Kerio box which keeps popping up to enquire if I want to dial out (????) on the same number or use another number (!!!!)  There is no sign of Kerio on my list of programmes, but when I log onto my computer the Kerio icon is still there and shows "Kerio running".


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2005)

Hope one of the experts swings past soon to help with this.  I completely uninstalled AVG and Kerio, re-installed my Broadband just in case that was the problem, then downloaded and installed AVG and Kerio again from scratch.  It has made no difference.  If I 'sign off' Broadband and then attempt to reconnect to the internet my system makes a number of efforts but cannot connect.  Disabling Kerio Firewall and asking for an "autumatic detect" of the modem gets me online..........but then presumably the computer is vulnerable?  Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Dec 2005)

Sorry Marie. Unable to help. I don't have the microsoft firewall running or the mircosoft virus scanner just avg and kerio & adaware ( lavasoft )for spyware. I would try ringing the helpdesk of  your broadband supplier. If its bt they are very helpful and very quick to sort things out. I can vouch for that. its their customer care that's living in noddy land. Good luck.


----------



## Marie (23 Dec 2005)

Thanks Cu but I'm with AOL and have already unsuccessfully tried their "interractive" rolleyes: ) helpline!  AVG is chugging along fine.  I've been disabling Kerio in order to get online leaving McAfee (the microsoft firewall which Kerio note is fully compatible) on.  Can't think of anything else to try.  Good of you to try to help.


----------



## BillK (23 Dec 2005)

Very surprised that people are having problems renewing Norton AV. I have run it for three years now on this Dell PC and simply follow the instructions when I'm told that it is due for renewal. I also have Norton Firewall since 2003 and have renewed that in the same way.


----------



## sherib (24 Dec 2005)

I too have been using Norton Antivirus for several years now with no probs. Only thing is I always buy the CD for a little bit extra so I can do an add/remove if things go wrong and don't have to waste time fiddling around on the internet. Curious to know - why you also use the Norton Firewall? Is it because it plugs more gaps/holes than Microsoft's Firewall (pardon the simple language)?

With my first Dell, Norton came installed. When something went wrong I ended up talking to a Symantec chap in Holland who explained that Dell only put on a skimpy version of Norton. He advised me to buy the full version which I did. I wonder could that be the reason some posters are having trouble updating NortonAV?  Norton only updates once a week - late Wednesday nights - at least that's been my experence.  And no virus has ever slunk in - touch wood.


----------



## Guest127 (24 Dec 2005)

BILLK: thats what I used to do. renew over the net. but your disk is getting 1 year older each passing year and if you have to reinstall for any reason the computer wont take the old disk. that was my problem. Hence I would agree with Sherib if sticking to Norton. AVG updates daily.


----------



## Marie (24 Dec 2005)

I had been renewing the full (purchased) version of Norton antivirus for a number of years but missed the expiry date this year (a couple of weeks ago) and spent hours and half-a-dozen international phone calls trying to renew it!!!!!  They ask for a "serial number" and I don't have the original box (as I have been renewing it online a couple of weeks prior to expiry date).  It appears to be one of those automated systems which can only cope with yes/no on/off.  I had no problems with Norton when I was subscribed but I don't intend to (a) spend any more time trying to crack their code or (b) purchase another pack.

I still have to disable Kerio in order to go online so if any techie happens to read this and can suggest anything I would appreciate it.


----------

